# Ideas for something nice for the husband?



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been wanting to do something really nice for my husband just to show him I appreciate him. 
He does things like house cleaning and buying me flowers, which I always appreciate, but I'm not sure what I could do for him, other than maybe cook him a meal or something, but that seems so unoriginal.
Any other good ideas?


----------



## BM178 (May 17, 2011)

Book a getaway weekend. It's always nice to get away. Maybe his favorite place or a city. Or tickets for his favorite team.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

How about treating him to dinner and a movie!


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

What is so difficult.... All men (at least 90%+) want just one thing..... Surprise them in bed with some new trick (or make it all about him)..... No dinner, movie or weekend away will top that..... Except, wake hime up 2 hours later and do it again.....:lol:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> What is so difficult.... All men (at least 90%+) want just one thing..... Surprise them in bed with some new trick (or make it all about him)..... No dinner, movie or weekend away will top that..... Except, wake hime up 2 hours later and do it again.....:lol:


How about dinner, movie, and BJ during the movie!


----------



## bill2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

:iagree:


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Blow job takes the cake. There is nothing better than that. Dont even think there might be something better. That what he wants and it shows MAXIMUM appreciation.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Yup BJ!


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree a good bj in a situation he wasn't expecting it would be good. My husband and i took a day trip shopping, movie and dinner but once we got home and he pulled into the garage I just undid his pants and went to work.


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

southern wife said:


> How about dinner, movie, and BJ during the movie!


HAHAHAHA!!!
Wow, so simple, yet I never even thought about that.
Is it really that simple guys? I'm down for this idea!


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Yes it really is just that simple - we're simple creatures.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree.
Oral sex is all about the receiver, nothing for the giver. It is the ultimate in "this is for you" attitude.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Or, if you are my wife, a motorcycle...

Honey??


----------



## Patricia B. Pina (Nov 22, 2011)

Ask him out for a date.
Go watch a movie and have a dinner.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ha! .....the men have spoken

but I'd also suggest: really think about HIM. What is it that he'd really like? Maybe it's a night out. Maybe it's a massage. Maybe it's a certain gift he'd love. Think about him and what would speak to him.

So okay, yes, a BJ lol.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

DanF said:


> Or, if you are my wife, a motorcycle...
> 
> Honey??


heheh


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> So okay, yes, a BJ lol.


Ding ding ding...............we have a winner!

:lol::lol: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

ChubbieOwl said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!
> Wow, so simple, yet I never even thought about that.
> Is it really that simple guys? I'm down for this idea!


It would work for me!


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't ask him what he'd like... he will never say a BJ

Just DO!!!!


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

With all due respect to a sincere attempt at naughtiness, I do not agree with a blowjob "during the movie" 

1. There is a level of relaxation that can not be achieved because of the anxiety of getting caught. I dont thing this angst adds to the excitement in this case. It just lessens the pleasure
2. There are children in the movies
3. The positions that are most comfortable and the hottest can not be achieved in a movie chair which lessens the pleasure

Save the BJ for the most enjoyable moment at a point of total relaxation

Also, it is evident female suggetions include doing things females would like. Dont eff it up by thinking men are the same. Just blow the guy without all the other pomp and circumstance.


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

YupItsMe said:


> With all due respect to a sincere attempt at naughtiness, I do not agree with a blowjob "during the movie"
> 
> 1. There is a level of relaxation that can not be achieved because of the anxiety of getting caught. I dont thing this angst adds to the excitement in this case. It just lessens the pleasure
> 2. There are children in the movies
> ...


Best advice ever. Worked like a charm :awink:


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Is it too late to suggest a BJ?


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

ChubbieOwl said:


> Best advice ever. Worked like a charm :awink:


Now keep doing it :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I still have my eye on either a 1958 Rolls Royce Silver Cloud or a 1959 RR Silver Cloud II. Either one would be great. Even the 59 with the V8 aluminum engine that has a louder noise than the 58-I6 and might have crankshaft distortion problem would be ok. 4-door saloon only please. No frame-off jobs.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

Give him a night, no , a week of steak and beer and football and sex. ALL in the same week of course!!!!!


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

How about you surprise your husband at his work with flowers. I had a gf do this to me once. While I was embarassed, it really was a sweet gesture.


----------

